# Help save this Schwinn!



## vazlov (May 9, 2007)

UPS just made junk out of a near mint 1961 3speed Black Racer I bought off the bay. Anyone out there have a near mint or NOS 3speed black fork and or a near mint or NOS black with white pinstripes rear fender for a Schwinn lightweight? I've seen some bike damage but this time they managed to make a clothes pin out of the fork! It will be a waste to have to part this bike out. Help!


----------



## musclebikes (May 12, 2007)

you are not alone! I dont have what you are looking for, but I live in the U.S. and sold my Raleigh Chopper to a guy in England using Ebay . He emailed me a couple weeks later and UPS had ruined the bike. This was a girls Raleigh so it only had one main frame bar, and that one was bent at almost a 90 degree angle. hers a pic of my Raleigh before the shipping incident.


----------

